# IH 3400A Backhoe Transmision



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Well, here I go again. Fixing more stuff or trying to. I've been avoiding pull the @ZZ end off this machine. LOL

The transmission jumps out of gear when I got into reverse. IF I baby it, I can stop it from doing this to an extent. Under load, backing up and dragging the bucket for grading.... it is difficult. I have to keep my hand on the shift lever. Funny thing though, sometimes if feels like it "fully engages and it works fine. I was hoping this was an adjustment on the linkage, which it might be. If I can get this working without pulling the ROPS and Backhoe off, I would be very happy.

Does anyone have experience with the transmission on the 3400A ?? It is the manual transmission. I replaced the clutch and much other stuff last year. I also tightened up the looseness in the linkage. IT was horribly loose. The jumping out of gear was a problem before the linkage work. I am gong to remove the shift plate and give the lever more range than it has currently. I hope this works but.... I don't think it will.

It feels like the shaft or gear is pushing away when it comes out of gear. When I hold the shift lever, that holds the tractor in gear and I can feel it pushing against the lever. tI could be that a lock ring broke or something. Might be a bad gear. It works fine in forward. Any thoughts ??

I bought the machine to do some work around the house so I wasn't really worried about stuff being wrong with it. I can use it as is if need be but I am a machinist..... therein lies the problem. I just gotta fix stuff. LOL


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

If I have to pull the ROPS off and I need to do the left brake anyway and the seal on the right axle. I digress. This is going to get creative. LOL I don't have a big enough tree in the yard. Ha hal.


----------

